# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Toronto Raptors



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [14-8] @ Toronto Raptors [12-10]*
 | Wednesday, December 12 2007 | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Air Canada Centre | 7:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

The Toronto Raptors hoped the returns of Chris Bosh, Andrea Bargnani and T.J. Ford would give the team a spark. 

The reunion of Toronto's three stars, however, appears to be short-lived. 

Likely without Ford -- their second-leading scorer -- the Raptors try to end an eight-game losing streak to the Dallas Mavericks when they meet Wednesday at the Air Canada Centre. 

Bosh, Bargnani and Ford have all missed points of the season with various injuries, and Tuesday's 100-88 victory marked the first time the trio played together since Nov. 20. But Ford may not be available for the Raptors (12-10) after taking a scary fall in the win, and his status is uncertain. 

Raptors spokesman Jim LaBumbard said Ford "had feeling in his upper and lower extremities when he was taken off the floor." He was expected to remain at an Atlanta hospital overnight. 

Ford scored 26 points -- nearly doubling his season average of 14.1 points -- and was driving to the basket when Hawks rookie Al Horford hit the guard's face with his hand. The diminutive point guard landed hard on his back, his head bouncing off the floor. 

As a precaution, Ford, who missed the 2004-05 season while with Milwaukee due to neck surgery, was strapped to a stretcher and wheeled off the court. 

"After a while I could see him moving and that was a relief," said Bosh, adding there was immediate concern from the team because of his injury history. 

"It turns my stomach because of who it is," Bosh said. "Like I say, we know about his situation and everything." 

Jose Calderon likely will see extended minutes if Ford is unable to play, and is coming off a solid performance Tuesday in which he had 15 points and seven assists in just 19 minutes. Still, the Raptors may be hard-pressed to salvage a split of the season series with the Mavericks (14-8), whom they lost to 105-99 on Nov. 20, and have not beaten since a 77-71 victory Nov. 6, 2003. 

The Mavericks are hoping to extend their mastery of the Raptors as they continue to try and put a difficult 3-6 stretch from Nov. 23-Dec. 6 behind them. Dallas has won consecutive games, including a 98-89 win over the New York Knicks on Monday as Dirk Nowitzki had a season-high 36 points on 14-of-23 shooting. 


*Starting Lineups*





































*Jose Calderon - Anthony Parker - Jamario Moon - Chris Bosh - Rasho Nesterovic*

*vs.*





































*Devin Harris - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*

*Raptors:* Andrea Bargnani (left knee) is day-to-day; T.J. Ford (head, neck) is doubtful; Jorge Garbajosa (right ankle) is out. 
*Mavs:* Eddie Jones (right leg) is day-to-day. 











​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's really important to have feeling in your upper and lower extremities if you're thinking of playing. :biggrin:

Toronto's given the Mavs some interesting looks the last few times out - this could be a tough one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Could we get a vBookie event on this thing?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, croco hasn't made the observation like....




There are a lot of stiff white boys playing tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, croco hasn't made the observation like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does their sex life have to do with it?*

*The preceding PG13 comment was in no way intended to belittle or offend any posters under the age of 18, nor was it contrived in a fashion of berating or slandering any player, fan or occupant of Air Canada Centre, the city of Toronto, the Province of Ontario, or the Sovereign nation of Canada; its employees, management or officials of the National Basketball Association. 

Any new mod makes me nervous.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, croco hasn't made the observation like....
> 
> There are a lot of stiff white boys playing tonight.


I didn't want to make any statement since TJ Ford might be seriously injured. But I don't even think that there stiffs out tonight :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devin is out with a stomach virus, let's get the Hassell-wagon rolling.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, Dampier always seems to kill the Raps on the boards.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damp with quick fouls...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Make that nine offensive rebounds already :krazy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Raptors on fire now and the Mavs can't hit anything, always the same story in the first half when those two teams meet.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terrible first half, Mavs down 18. The Raptors might hold on to a big lead this time, but it's not over yet.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

its ok guys, knowing the raps. You guys will have the lead back halfway into the 3rd. Remember the last meeting between these 2 teams, weren't the raps up by 24 or something like that.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i love how dallas looks so good while losing.

btw toronto is number one in ft accuracy especially after this game, dallas is shooting Poor


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> i love how dallas looks so good while losing.
> 
> btw toronto is number one in ft accuracy especially after this game, dallas is shooting Poor


When exactly did Dallas look good in this game ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh man, that was not a flagrant foul, not even close. I'm sorry, but I don't think they would have called it a flagrant if it wasn't for what happened to TJ Ford yesterday.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No comeback today.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Remember that joke Rafael Araujo that Babcock drafted? Kris Humphries is the result of that. You just have to love Bryan Colangelo.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Both teams combine for 17 assists so far, that has got to be a negative record for this season.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

1st win over Dallas by my boys since 2003.

gotta love it... if your me.

dirk seemed out of this game from the start, Howard played good early, Terry was probably the best player for Dallas, Hump just owned.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The defense was improved in the second half, but it wasn't close at any point since the first quarter.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You guys could've used Devin Harris. Last time the Raptors had a huge lead and it was Harris who brought them back to it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Could we get a vBookie event on this thing?


I would have walked away after the game with 4 mil more credits....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Since I didn't bother watching the game, I just looked at the boxscore...

Stack went 1-8?

Bass went 0-5, and a bunch of 1-4 and 1-3? These I understand because they are ROLE PLAYERS. Role players take few shots in the game and hope to make some of it, but Stack's 1-8 and only going to the line twice tells me enough of the game....


----------

